# Which Blanks?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

nevermind.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You went blank?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

buh-dum-pum.


----------

